# Which Inspection Camera?



## MarvinLLL (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey guys,

I'm completely new here and I've registered because my old inspection camera broke down, finally.
Now I'm looking for a new one and I'm not quite sure which one to get.

I like Bosch products. But they are very expensive

http://www.bosch-professional.com/za/en/cordless-inspection-camera-gic-120-c-213945-0601241201.html

Does anyone of you have experience with those other brands?
Especially, what about those super cheap cameras from china?

https://compare-bear.com/endoscope-inspection-cameras/

Overall, my price expectation is around $250-$300 and I'd prefer a rugged device with good resolution.

Marvin


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Check out custom eyes. WiFi, so you need a tablet. Ridgid clone, but has served me well.

Most here will say ridgid cameras, which is right, IMHO is correct.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Here check this out, do a little search, there are more threads out there.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/mini-inspection-camera-recommendation-79194/


----------



## MarvinLLL (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks guys. 

I checked "Custom Eyes" but couldn't find any handheld devices below $1000 at their site.

Although also rather expensive, I think I'll give the Rigid CA-300 a try.​


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Check out custom eyes. WiFi, so you need a tablet. Ridgid clone, but has served me well.
> 
> Most here will say ridgid cameras, which is right, IMHO is correct.


I have their Sidepack wifi unit which has been a work horse since 2016


----------

